# [PyQt4] ImportError: No module named PyQt4 [Résolu]

## Damiatux

Plop,

J'ai installé PyQt4 récemment, avec la version 4.6.2 de Qt et j'ai installé (pas complètement, pour éviter les problèmes avec Portage et tout le tralala) la version 3.1.2 de Python. J'ai fait un script très simple qui affiche une fenêtre vide. Mais lorsque je fais ./../Python-3.1.2/python pyqt.py, j'ai droit à cette erreur :

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "pyqt.py", line 5, in <module>

    from PyQt4 import QtCore, QtGui

ImportError: No module named PyQt4
```

Pourquoi ? Comment régler ça ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Sat May 15, 2010 12:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Damiatux

J'ai testé le code avec la version 2.6 de Python, et ça marche. J'ai vu que PyQt4 se compilait avec la version 2.6 de Python. Donc si je veux utiliser la 3.1.2, il va falloir que je l'installe entièrement. Ça va pas causé un problème avec Portage et tout ?

----------

## Poussin

tu entends quoi par pas installé complètement?

----------

## Damiatux

J'entends par là qu'il faut faire le make install, puisque que je me suis arrêté à la commande make.

EDIT: J'ai vu que la version 2.1.8.3 de Portage pouvait utiliser la version 3 de Python. Donc si j'installe complètement la version 3.1.2, ça va pas semer la pagaille dans mon système.

----------

## Trapamoosch

Portage installe Python 3 en parallèle avec Python 2. Pour basculer de l'un à l'autre, tu peux faire "eselect python set X". Donc installer Python 3 avec Portage ne pose aucun souci.

----------

## Damiatux

Bien. J'ai installé la version 3.1.2 de Python, recompilé sip et PyQt4 et ça marche  :Smile: 

----------

